# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Newport Bucket .....

## MIke R

there are lots of comp tickets floating around the marina  here to go on the observation boats...PT me if you have any interest in these...I dont want them...

----------


## JohnC

When

----------


## katva

oooh!  How I wish!  Maybe next year....

----------


## MIke R

John I dont know when...I believe next week some time

----------


## KevinS

www.bucketregattas.com  8/24 - 8/26

----------


## Jeanette

There's just two days of racing at the Newport Bucket unlike the St-Barth Bucket which has three days of racing. The sailing begins on Saturday the 25th at noon.

----------


## tim

If the Bucket races are anything like the former America's Cup races, they can only be viewed from a following boat.  Also, security will probably prevent the close access to the racers that one enjoys in St. Barth.  

I hope someone will give us a live report.

----------


## KevinS

The potential mark locations and potential courses can be found at http://www.bucketregattas.com/newpor...its-1and-2.pdf

----------


## Jeanette

> If the Bucket races are anything like the former America's Cup races, they can only be viewed from a following boat.  Also, security will probably prevent the close access to the racers that one enjoys in St. Barth.  
> 
> I hope someone will give us a live report.



From the Newport Bucket 2010 photos (the 2011 regatta was cancelled), it appears you can get a good view of the sailing action from the Newport coastline.

I'll try to post a report at some point over the weekend.

----------


## katva

The coastline is SO gorgeous!  Here's a pic from the Cliff Walk we did (don't miss it!)

----------


## Jeanette

Thanks, Kathy. I've been to Newport on family vacations and we walked the paved part of the Cliff Walk - it was really gorgeous. We are going to have Sunday brunch at a waterfront restaurant along the coast so we can walk the sailing. I can't wait!

----------

